# LIP Saturday morning report....



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Took my 5 year old to LIP hoping to have him catch something. We got there at about 0830 and left about 1100. Saw a few skate come up and some surfers getting WAY too close to the pier! Water was pretty dirty, as was the language one or two folks at the end of the pier were using, so I thought it was best to cut my losses and get my fishin buddy out of there. 

I wish some people would remember that there are kids around. I sure hope they don't talk like that around their own! The little guy had fun anyway and has learned to cast a spinning reel pretty well, so overall a good trip!


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I agree . . . I was there last weekend and it was the same thing. Maybe park staff can borrow a couple of No [email protected]&*$ signs form the oceanfront.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've worked in a jail for 22 years so it's not language I've never heard, but it is language I don't want my son to hear. What bothers me is when people at the end of the pier carry on like no one else is around, and I know I've paid just as much as they have to fish there. If my son wasn't with me this morning it wouldn't have been a big deal, but cutting the fishing short to avoid foul language isn't fair to the little fisherman who's just starting out.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

It is a shame that some salty dogs are Xtra salty


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

It’s too bad a few ignorant slobs have to show their arse and ruin it for people just trying to enjoy an outing with the kids. I think sometimes it’s not ignorance; they do it on purpose, because they don’t want you “getting in their way” and they know you’ll just leave. That’s what they want.

Anyway, you should have joined me. I was on the beach south of the pier about 100yds north of the refuge from 5am – 2pm. Caught about 15 skate and a few small croakers. Biggest thing I got was sunburn, but the only fools around me were the seagulls.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

If my rods were bigger than theirs, I may have politely asked them to watch their mouth. But then again if it was like Rudde Dog I may have just left too. lol:beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats the very reason I do not take the wife and kids to the piers. I used to but found that surf fishing to be more family oriented. I had a bad time at Buckroe with the same thing. I was there first and got set up then the hometeam came out and got really nasty. Needless to say I was younger and things did not go to well. I was asked to leave and not come back.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

13lbflounder said:


> If my rods were bigger than theirs, I may have politely asked them to watch their mouth. But then again if it was like Rudde Dog I may have just left too. lol:beer:



I know you were joking about RuddeDog, cause inside, he's a softie! Besides, he's an important reason my son is fishing right now (All my son talks about is putting these rigs to use!)

Hey, maybe that's what I need to do. Get RuddeDog down here for a week or two and straighten out the language!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Been fishing sand bridge for close to 40 years and I'm not going to let people or their language stop me from having a great time.I tell people in my class all the time I cant controll what others say or do but I can be an example my self,it is not what we say but what we do.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

There ya go. Get Rudde Dog down here. He'll fix em'. 

Yes I was kidding.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would be glad to come down. If you guys are talking about the same Rudde Dogg. two "G"s, not one.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

dipnet said:


> It’s too bad a few ignorant slobs have to show their arse and ruin it for people just trying to enjoy an outing with the kids. I think sometimes it’s not ignorance; they do it on purpose, because they don’t want you “getting in their way” and they know you’ll just leave. That’s what they want.
> 
> Anyway, you should have joined me. I was on the beach south of the pier about 100yds north of the refuge from 5am – 2pm. Caught about 15 skate and a few small croakers. Biggest thing I got was sunburn, but the only fools around me were the seagulls.


Dipnet, nice to know that no matter how far south I would have gone, skates were the catch of the day this morning. I pulled in 7 myself at Dam Neck between 6 & 8 this morning. Must have been a migration


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

i agree chris thats what i do with my kid set set an example 
but i also agree that if the language is too bad i would just move away and keep
fishing if possible


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmm what was it they say eats baby skate?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

is drinking allowed on this pier?


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i went from 2:00 pm till about 6:30 pm and caught about 15 skates, and a 35 lb cownose ray....but i had a good time just bieng out there.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i will talk to head staff at lip about the %#@?<)(* signs very good idea it may not help but its worth a try.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> is drinking allowed on this pier?


Technically no. But it still goes on.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> I would be glad to come down. If you guys are talking about the same Rudde Dogg. two "G"s, not one.


Sorry for the spelling error! Yep, same one.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> is drinking allowed on this pier?



No, drinking isn't allowed, but it can be and often is done. It was so early in the morning that I don't think alcohol was a factor. Just a guy or two with poor manners and no regard for kids.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

It doesnt hurt to ask them to please watch there language sometimes. Not saying it'll work all the time but most of the people I know that fish there will be more than happy to try.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Hey, maybe that's what I need to do. Get RuddeDog down here for a week or two and straighten out the language!


I tell you what. I am 6'5" 250lbs and have been told that I look menacing (though I dont really get that). We need to hook up grab Rudee Dog (cause I may look scary, but you dont want to put your faith in my follow through hehe). but I think if Ruddee and I show up and "politely" tell those guys to watch their language, that we may be successful in getting them to clean it up. 

I had a similar situation last year at OVP where there were a group of drunk kids carrying on at the end of the pier and I politely asked them a few times to please clean it up and they didn't so I went over to the one taht seemed the most logical (ie least drunk) and informed him that he and his buddies would find themselves swimming to shore if they did not clean it up. Surprisingly they left shortly there after.  

Anyway, it is a shame to have to shorten a trip with a furture pro angler. People are sometimes ignorant to the society that surrounds them.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

This reminds me of a time about 2 years ago when I took my 5 year old daughter to Wendy’s. There was a teenager in line in front of me who was cursing up a storm. Every other word began with and F and the rest of the words were began with S, B, A, and so forth. My daughter was holding on to me really tight in fear. I was becoming really angry listening to this guy’s vulgarity. There were other kids in the restaurant and in line. I had my wife take my daughter out to the car and wait. This was obvious to the stupid kid. He asked me if I had a problem. My ego got the best of me and told him yes, I do. I had to have my girl removed because of his inability to watch his mouth. Being the “gangsta” person he was, he began cursing at me. Wendy’s people were not even entertaining calling the police when I asked them. At this point I probably should have left but again, my ego got the best of me. I took out my badge and told the teenager and his friend to leave. I instructed the Wendy’s manager to contact the police. In the process, this crazy 17 year old motioned as of to hit me while I was speaking with the police. They were there in about 3 minutes. After the teen motioned like he was going to hit me, he was dropped. His friend took of and was actually picked up by the incoming police when they saw him running. I instructed the rest of the customers to back up as I was law enforcement. When the police came in the immediately place the handcuffs on him and then woke him up. I was in a little fear of a possible lawsuit but the customers all witnessed the motion he made as well as the lobby camera. In addition, we came to find out that this stupid teen had a detention order out for his arrest on malicious wounding and narcotics charges. What was cool was when I returned to my car, the boys were being escorted to the back of the police car in handcuffs. My daughter saw this and was absolutely thrilled that daddy put the “bad” guys away. 

If I had to do it again, I would have walked away and then called the police. Needless to say, I was lucky the idiot did not actually pull out a gun.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't have much problem when I went out on the end with my heaver/spothead/8oz and yell, "going out". And I'm not where looking intimidating like RuddeDogg. 

But like Wilson said, just ask politely. Most of those guys have kids of their own.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> I didn't have much problem when I went out on the end with my heaver/spothead/8oz and yell, "going out". And I'm not where looking intimidating like RuddeDogg.
> 
> But like Wilson said, just ask politely. Most of those guys have kids of their own.



I'm really a quiet laid back kind of guy. Honest....


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Off topic, but Redgrabber, since you're LEO you ever hear of the TREXPO conference? Just do a websearch; it's a pretty good LEO conference in August with some damned good CQB training courses dealing with punks pulling guns in grapple range. You can never have to many hand to hand techniques. Krav Maga will be there again this year to, as well as FIST.


----------

